

Free Raspberry Pi co-location in Sweden - draugadrotten
https://fsdata.se/server/raspberry-pi-colocation/
Swedish citizens are offered free- yes, free- co-location of a Raspberry Pi in fsdata's datacenter  in Helsingborg, Sweden.  1Mbit/s, 100GB/month, 0.00 SEK per month.
If you aren't a Swedish citizen, ask your facebook friends to co-locate the server for you.
Don't miss out.
======
dirktheman
Here in The Netherlands we have a similar initative by hosting company
PCextreme: <http://raspberrypicolocatie.nl/>. 100 Mbit uplink and 500Gb data,
not too shabby!

~~~
Vivtek
Also, Dutch is easier to read than Swedish. So there's that!

~~~
AndreasFrom
Not if you're Danish ;)

------
moron4hire
So why would you do this? The entire point of the RPi is not that it is a
computer, but a computer that you can hack. It has GPIO pins directly
hardwired into the processor. It has a JTAG interface prominently exposed. How
are you going to be hacking at it in any interesting ways unique to the RPi if
you don't have physical access to it?

~~~
leoedin
I think some people bought it for its small footprint, low cost and ability to
run Linux. I'm sure a large number of RasPis will never have their GPIO used.
If they're sitting somewhere as a home theatre PC, or a file server, or as a
home automation PC running stuff over USB, or as someone's desktop, are those
uses less interesting?

Certainly not unique to the RPi, but then neither is using its GPIO. Maybe
someone wants an always-on ARM internet server to test builds? The one-off
cost of a raspberry pi is less than even the cheapest of VPSs for a year.

I don't think I'd do it, but I can see why you might.

~~~
moron4hire
Still, these are all excellent reasons to have one _in physical reach_. Co-
locate? Is it even an efficient use of electricity and money over making a
similarly performant VM sharded many times on a more performant system?

~~~
lutorm
Given that the cost is 0, it seems like a fairly efficient use of money for
the end user.

~~~
moron4hire
so if you extend that thought a little further, what is the ulterior motive of
the co-location company?

------
lucb1e
That's like hanging your smartphone in a datacenter. Kind of interesting.

------
wcchandler
Tjänsten är tillgänglig för privatpersoner och företag i Sverige.

\----------------------------

Roughly translated -- this is available to users and businesses in Sweden.

I'm not sure how they're going to deal with international folks.

~~~
unwind
The way I parse it (I'm Swedish), it explicitly says that they _won't_ deal
with international users for this. Isn't that pretty clear?

~~~
wcchandler
Thanks! :) Yep. Unfortunately, I already contacted them prior to seeing your
reply.

\--------------------

Edited to add this response via email:

"Im sorry but the service is not available for anyone outside of Sweden."

------
sweely
First of all, the company only deals with people living in Sweden.

Second of all, it's one of the worst web hosting companies we have here in
Sweden.

I honestly would use a free web host of some kind instead of these guys.
Seriously.

I wish you guys read Swedish and could read some reviews of these guys online.
They outright suck and are experts at charging you for stuff you didn't know
you were getting charged for.

Fuck FSData!

------
ryalfalpha
Could someone explain the economics driving this? Future up-selling?

~~~
mkup
People want to see if there's a market of tiny hardware hosting, and if yes,
be first to develop necessary hosting technology (e.g. power supplies, relay
boards for remote reboot, optimal RPi mounting on the server blades etc).

~~~
wcfields
It's a loss leader, host the Pi for free, then sell the reboots, SD card
swaps, extra bandwidth, IP blocks....

Eventually upsell the customer to a full hosting package if they had used the
Pi for an extremely cheap hobbiest/project/dev environment before going to a
real server.

------
nodata
Cool. Compare with
[http://www.edis.at/de/server/colocation/oesterreich/raspberr...](http://www.edis.at/de/server/colocation/oesterreich/raspberrypi/)

~~~
timme
That seems like it is no longer available.

~~~
autoreverse
"Out of stock"

[http://unavailable.s3.amazonaws.com/201304182207_raspberry_p...](http://unavailable.s3.amazonaws.com/201304182207_raspberry_pi_colocation_austria_outofstock.gif)

------
hawkw
Remember when PythonAnywhere joked about this?
<http://pinode.pythonanywhere.com/>

------
geon
Cool idea, but with 1 Mb/s I can as well run it from home. Even with my crappy
dsl.

------
shocks
I am Swedish, but I do not live in Sweden. Can I get one? :3

~~~
kzrdude
no, it's for people and companies in Sweden. It does not mention nationality.

~~~
astrodust
So basically if you have a Swedish resident friend you're good?

